# Broken truck frame on 04 3500



## jason and jason (Jan 18, 2010)

Has anyone ever run into a broken frame on 2004 one ton srw. I run a Boss 9-2 v and the truck only has 58000. It is used pretty hard but not abused. Can that frame get welded. The break is right behind the shocks on both sides.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Gm, Dogde? I'd like to see a picture of that!


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Go to the top of the page and type "gussets" into the search box. Plenty of reading on the subject.


----------



## jason and jason (Jan 18, 2010)

Hey thanks for the info. jason


----------



## wizardsr (Aug 8, 2006)

Mr.Markus;965055 said:


> Gm, Dogde? I'd like to see a picture of that!


Gee I don't know sparky. I'll bet you $100 it's a GM.


----------



## jason and jason (Jan 18, 2010)

It is a Chevy


----------



## IHI (Nov 22, 2003)

Chebbies been having problems with weak frames under their pick up's for decades- not just the HD's, quick search anywhere and you'll get bombarded with it, not good since us Ford guys are on the road with all of them


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

another reason to put gussets in guys. A simple $300 or less upgrade can save you thousands later! B&B dod you have any pics of where to gusset the ft diff mount?


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

lilweeds;965220 said:


> B&B dod you have any pics of where to gusset the ft diff mount?


Not on hand but I'll take one the next time I get a chance.


----------



## vincent (Sep 15, 2008)

lilweeds;965220 said:


> another reason to put gussets in guys. A simple $300 or less upgrade can save you thousands later! B&B dod you have any pics of where to gusset the ft diff mount?


ditto on the pic of the diff. mount gussett.


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

R U plowing with a loaded sander on the back. Bad idea if ya are on any truck.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

^ how do you expect any of these guys to make $ then? If they can't plow/salt with the same
truck?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

augerandblade;966375 said:


> R U plowing with a loaded sander on the back. Bad idea if ya are on any truck.


----------



## jmassi (Nov 11, 2003)

Mark13;966392 said:


>


 :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## twgranger (Nov 18, 2006)

YUP!! had it happen on a 2007 1 ton dually. new frame was $4000 plus. Chevy needs to take the HD emblem off the doors. Dont be suprised.....its a chevy.


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

twgranger;966815 said:


> YUP!! had it happen on a 2007 1 ton dually. new frame was $4000 plus. Chevy needs to take the HD emblem off the doors. Dont be suprised.....its a chevy.


May I repeat, put the gussets in and it won't break. Your Fords will have all kinds of issues as well. They all do.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Originally Posted by twgranger:
YUP!! had it happen on a 2007 1 ton dually. new frame was $4000 plus. Chevy needs to take the HD emblem off the doors. Dont be suprised.....its a chevy.
May I repeat, put the gussets in and it won't break. Your Fords will have all kinds of issues as well. They all do.
[Reply] [!!]
exactly! No truck is prefect, they all have their +'s and -'s. Seems like that always falls on deaf / unwilling ears


----------



## c.schulz (Dec 21, 2004)

The new 2011 HDs are coming soon. Premiered at the Detroit auto show. New heavier frame and axle loads. I believe more hp from the Duramax motors also. Im hoping to get more info soon.

Chris


----------



## samjr (Mar 18, 2008)

*ya that wood be cool*



B&B;965249 said:


> Not on hand but I'll take one the next time I get a chance.


i got the pics and info from post 9 in this the Thread
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=48956&highlight=gussets+jerre

ps god love B&B


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

They are the frame gussets, I want pics of the diff gussets.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

He says his break is behind the shocks. The gussets you guys are talking about go behind the upper control arm mount.


----------



## mayhem (Aug 25, 2006)

How about a picture of the break?


----------



## jason and jason (Jan 18, 2010)

I recently had my frame welded and put 3 gussets on each side of the frame, these guys did a awsome job. I want to thank B & B for there info, it totally helped . I will post pictures when it stops dumping. These frames are totally weak I did not buy a one ton to go get grocerys. I use my truck and do not abuse it. It has 3000 hours and 58000 on a 8.1 with Allison tranny. 9-2 Boss is probally too much if don't beef up your frame. my 95 f- 350 is the bomb, except for the Western plow. Thanks for all the info this site is great. Jason


----------



## c.schulz (Dec 21, 2004)

jason and jason;972566 said:


> I recently had my frame welded and put 3 gussets on each side of the frame, these guys did a awsome job. I want to thank B & B for there info, it totally helped . I will post pictures when it stops dumping. These frames are totally weak I did not buy a one ton to go get grocerys. I use my truck and do not abuse it. It has 3000 hours and 58000 on a 8.1 with Allison tranny. 9-2 Boss is probally too much if don't beef up your frame. my 95 f- 350 is the bomb, except for the Western plow. Thanks for all the info this site is great. Jason


Glad to hear you are back up and running. Show us the pics when you can.

Chris


----------

